

Date Range Picker with jQuery UI - senthil_rajasek
http://www.filamentgroup.com/lab/update_date_range_picker_with_jquery_ui/

======
sc
Seems a bit limited. It also crashed my WebKit nightly. I prefer to have my
ranges more easily set:

<http://stephencelis.com/projects/timeframe>

